# Dangerous



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just fiberglssed my frame Im sure I fucked up but I know for sue in 2 hours when it dryes(hopefully)
post pics later


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

came out better than I thought still needs alot of sanding through
pics 2morrow no batterys for my camera


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well bout to go sand some more and then lay another layer of fiberglass down more pics later


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

how much for that girls frame in the background...wat size


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just bought it for 27.00 shipped on ebay its a 20 inch


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2006, 01:02 PM~6096558
> *I just bought it for 27.00 shipped on ebay its a 20 inch
> *


is it for sale


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 3 2006, 04:24 PM~6097213
> *is it for sale
> *


everythings for sale......lol..........................TU MADRE................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2006, 11:17 AM~6096184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work  ...............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2006, 06:53 PM~6097299
> *keep up the good work   ...............
> *


that did not come out right so I took it all off and did it again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I used less fiberglass but its alot stronger than the first time because of the difference in the fiberglass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 3 2006, 06:24 PM~6097213
> *is it for sale
> *


no its not sorry


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

looks good son keep on it ,it will look good aslong as you put tyme into it heres mine before i finished it

]1[/URL]


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

]2[/URL]

this is after i put sum tyme into it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

apreciate the feedback


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

]3[/URL]

this is about done


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

]3[/URL]

this is done! good luck on yours


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what kind of fiberglass did you use,because the first stuff I used was like some weave shit


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2006, 05:40 AM~6099989
> *what kind of fiberglass did you use,because the first stuff I used was like some weave shit
> *



bro i used the mesh


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Sep 4 2006, 05:41 AM~6099990
> *bro i used the mesh
> *



looks like what you used


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2006, 03:45 PM~6098979
> *that did not come out right so I took it all off and did it again
> *


Did you use tape first like what i do, in the pics it looks like it is sagging and then it makes it alot more work you have to do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the first time I used tape and I did not like how it came out so I took it all out and redid it with less tape and used some cloth shit that I have


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2006, 05:47 AM~6099997
> *the first time I used tape and I did not like how it came out so I took it all out and redid it with less tape and used some cloth shit that I have
> *



i used t-shirts for my mold to get it started


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that clothe stuff made it harder that the first time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

after a little sanding


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Hope your not sanding that by hand.... Get an Orbital Sander and you can have it sanded in 5 minutes at most, then 2 or 3 Layers of Bondo with some sanding between coats, and some spot putty, should have a tank done in less then a day and ready for paint


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn ive been doing it the hard way


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just finished the other side of the tank,will post pics when it drys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

you finish it yet homie?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the cloth stuff sucks man, use the chop mat next time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys need to take the paint off of the frame before you start doing any work on it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 07:59 PM~6176451
> *You guys need to take the paint off of the frame before you start doing any work on it.
> *


X4


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 06:59 PM~6176451
> *You guys need to take the paint off of the frame before you start doing any work on it.
> *


:scrutinize: I would have thought not, I mean all they need to do is to roughen it up for the glass to grab....The paint will protect all the inards from rust. Then once you get the glass done take the frame to metal.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will post more 2morrow


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my bad man been real lazy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Sep 17 2006, 04:59 AM~6190007
> *:barf:
> *


wuts that for


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2006, 12:03 PM~6190014
> *wuts that for
> *


i dont like the fiberglass, your gonna sand alot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah I know its a bitch but I have no welding suplies so its the cheapest route


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a huge ass role of fiberglass that was given to me prolly about 50 yards


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2006, 08:11 PM~6190027
> *I got a huge ass role of fiberglass that was given to me prolly about 50 yards
> *


i got probably 200 feet of fibreglass and its 5 feet wide all in various thicknesses :biggrin: and 10 gallons of Resin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive heard on here that you can mix a little fiberglass resin with the bondo mix for max strength is that just the resin or resin with hardener


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2006, 07:00 PM~6236153
> *Ive heard on here that you can mix a little fiberglass resin with the bondo mix for max strength is that just the resin or resin with hardener
> *


yes, you have to mix hardener with it.

that is called a "Milkshake". you can mix many things in with the resin. I prefer an expander such as fumed silica or talcum powder


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thinks for the tip just bondod the first layer will post pics in about an hour


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Let me know what you think?
corrective critsism is alway apreciated 
This is my first tank


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i don't no much about fibreglass but it looks ok to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats the bondo on top the glass is underneath thanks for the feedback


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

your going to be doing several coats of bondo and sanding each one down.

that right there isn't very smooth, somehow you managed to get a "run" in the bondo, lol.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i no that just saying like the glass have to be alright like no sags to have it bondo like that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

you should have striped the paint off and scuffed the metal with 60 grit sand paper so the bondo has something to hold on to


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 24 2006, 11:45 PM~6237817
> *you should have striped the paint  off and scuffed the metal with 60 grit sand paper so the bondo has something to hold on to
> *


thats the fiberglass, and I was told you could have primer when you fiberglass


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

No, your suppose to strip the paint off first.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Dubz_@Sep 25 2006, 10:01 AM~6239398
> *No, your suppose to strip the paint off first.
> *


THEN i HOPE IT STAYS THE SHIT IS STRONG THO


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 24 2006, 11:45 PM~6237817
> *you should have striped the paint  off and scuffed the metal with 60 grit sand paper so the bondo has something to hold on to
> *


he's not bondoing over the metal, the fiberglass will STICK to the frame, wether it has paint or not


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2006, 01:37 PM~6241623
> *he's not bondoing over the metal, the fiberglass will STICK to the frame, wether it has paint or not
> *


yea i guess


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 25 2006, 05:57 PM~6242284
> *yea i guess
> *


fiberglass sticks to everything (plastic not so well) but it is some sticky sticky stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2006, 04:02 PM~6242666
> *fiberglass sticks to everything (plastic not so well) but it is some sticky sticky stuff
> *


so what happens when the bond between the paint and the metal starts to fail?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what are all the steps you did to fiberglass the front tank?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 25 2006, 05:01 PM~6242967
> *what are all the steps you did to fiberglass the front tank?
> *


Its really easy. Theres only one step. 

Step one. Get some one else to do it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 05:03 PM~6242975
> *Its really easy. Theres only one step.
> 
> Step one. Get some one else to do it.
> *


im not gona mess with it. i just wondered how it worked.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 07:05 PM~6242686
> *so what happens when the bond between the paint and the metal starts to fail?
> *


your missing it bro.

after you put the fiberglass on there...it's there. it doesn't move, the resin becomes a solid part completely around the original frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 08:03 PM~6242975
> *Its really easy. Theres only one step.
> 
> Step one. Get some one else to do it.
> *


cant hert to practice :thumbsup: but thanks for your suport


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah I still need alot of work


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

nice progress ,that last picture is very nice :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this is my first so i know i still need alot to gotthis ones gonna have face pattern forks
and my other stingray will have sqaure twist


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 1 2006, 11:23 PM~6285779
> *nice progress ,that last picture is very nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks man your is cool too.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my other projects when ever I get to them


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 1 2006, 11:52 PM~6285929
> *:thumbsup:
> *


as soon as I stop being lazt they will be done 
all schwinn of course


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer lol get ur ass of the computer chair and do some work, thats wat i should be doing 2 but same excuse to lazy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 2 2006, 12:26 AM~6286103
> *yer lol get ur ass of the computer chair and do some work, thats wat i should be doing 2 but same excuse to lazy
> *


always true quick to talk about lowlow, but slow to work on them lol :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 2 2006, 02:57 PM~6286111
> *always true quick to talk about lowlow, but slow to work on them lol :biggrin:
> *


  100% true i love making it all just hate the prep work :biggrin: but who doesn't


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Dont post pornographic images please.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 2 2006, 08:44 PM~6291684
> *Dont post pornographic images please.
> *


 :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT ANY NEW PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MORE WORK TOMORROW
MONEYS TITE LIKE EVERYBODY SO WHATS UP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more pics 
any parts for it already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

a few nothing major yet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i see lots of potential
but i see ur stranded on cash like me lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah and I got a job lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn u do
i dont have a fuken job
and i still maintain my shit


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 05:27 PM~6322854
> *damn u do
> i dont have a fuken job
> and i still maintain my shit
> *


 :biggrin: i put a resume in at mc' donalds so i could save up for stuff lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I de be ballen if i lived with my moms but since i dont i broke :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more pics tomorrow Im gonna mock it up to see what Im working with
holla


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 06:00 PM~6371381
> *more pics tomorrow Im gonna mock it up to see what Im working with
> holla
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn i got some work done today but my camera fucked
oh well brought it back just in case


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats it im done with it still got nicks and shit but im done with it :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

it kinda looks like you missed a little spot underneath the tank and also is that bar supposed to be sticking out or is that a mistake


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 26 2006, 04:48 PM~6639616
> *it kinda looks like you missed a little spot underneath the tank and also is that bar supposed to be sticking out or is that a mistake
> *


those are old ass pics saw what you were talking about i fixed that shit its all good now smoothed it out with some 100grid and then some 800 grid thanks for the post


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

~***latest work done***~


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not bad. for the first atept on fiberglassing! :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks pretty good from here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 10 2006, 09:55 AM~6734059
> *looks pretty good from here
> *


thanks for the feedback


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I started putting skirts on this today
pic in one minute


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

More work to come tomorrow just gonna finish up the skirts and rattle can this bitch


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

youre an idiot youre going to be itchy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:33 AM~7236182
> *youre an idiot youre going to be itchy
> *


why ahahahahahahaha


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

make sure u shower with cold water otherwise ur gonna be itchy as fuck.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the fiberglass side did not touch my bed


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 06:27 PM~7234642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it did liar lol :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:40 AM~7236257
> *yes it did liar lol :uh:
> *


oh :roflmao: I forgot bout that pic
it was dry
and I will take the sheet off now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy now...




btw. i hate fiberglass.. its itchy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 01:05 AM~7236457
> *happy now...
> btw. i hate fiberglass.. its itchy
> *


very !!!
your my painter again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the part where you didnt take the paint off. :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 01:06 AM~7236475
> *I like the part where you didnt take the paint off.  :ugh:
> *


they said it will hold and so far the tank has held up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

had this painted candy red post pics next week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2007, 05:45 PM~7942081
> *had this painted candy red post pics next week
> *


for ericg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 09:59 PM~6176451
> *You guys need to take the paint off of the frame before you start doing any work on it.
> *


raul talkin more shit to me when I was a newb


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 08:03 PM~6242975
> *Its really easy. Theres only one step.
> 
> Step one. Get some one else to do it.
> *


more of raul talking shit to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is at my old shit hole house I used to rent. man I loved that place. it wasnt much but it was mine. ohhh and can any one guess what that green bike is now??? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 08:53 PM~10463278
> *raul talkin more shit to me when I was a newb
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 10:59 PM~10463350
> *:|
> *


yes. your words were not very encouraging. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont see any paint on this. :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*ok ok i see were i fucked up now !!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 11:21 PM~10463632
> *ok ok i see were  i fucked up now !!!!
> *


ahahahahahahahah ya you fucked up big time


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:23 PM~10463664
> *ahahahahahahahah ya you fucked up big time
> *


hahahaah i had to cut lil pieces like u did i just got lazy and did one big piece but its to late to do it now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 11:29 PM~10463731
> *hahahaah i had to cut lil pieces like u did i just got lazy and did one big piece but its to late to do it now
> *


lol duck tape every where and shit. hahaha


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:32 PM~10463774
> *lol duck tape every where and shit. hahaha
> *


im not goin to skool tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 11:33 PM~10463786
> *im not goin to skool tomorrow
> *


ahahaha you gonna try it again? show everone your banner. you like it post it up fool..


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

should i ?? i can do it and sand it all in one day


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 11:36 PM~10463816
> *should i ?? i can do it and sand it all in one day
> *


thats up to you. I wont be able to help you physically but I can walk you thru it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Apr 21 2008, 02:29 PM~10463731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont duct tape, use masking tape


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10463824
> *You can do big pieces, just cut it to shape
> Dont duct tape, use masking tape
> *


exactly what I told him.lol

and showed him lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 02:38 PM~10463830
> *exactly what I told him.lol
> 
> and showed him lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 11:35 PM~10463806
> *ahahaha you gonna try it again? show everone your banner. you like it post it up fool..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:35 PM~10463806
> *ahahaha you gonna try it again? show everone your banner. you like it post it up fool..
> *


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10463820
> *thats up to you. I wont be able to help you physically but I can walk you thru it
> *


i just need help on the bondo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for G **** CUSTOMS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Art you bastard. good job!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10463959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit 









and yes every sunday i put it up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats whats up. I have mine on my wall


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nha you gota let it all hang out .<lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11368784
> *nha you gota let it all hang out .<lol
> *


ha. mines to big! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 11:46 PM~11368838
> *
> *


Im not lying! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nha just playin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 11:53 PM~11368913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: Updates soon!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2006, 12:58 AM~6099079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i didnt know what i was doing but it came out good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

New pics coming soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13869697
> *New pics coming soon.
> *


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10463469
> *I dont see any paint on this.  :|
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass frame dogg


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC!! :uh: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2009, 09:51 AM~13872314
> *MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC!!  :uh:
> *


Mod delet this qouted user! :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13870417
> *bad ass frame dogg
> *


wait till you see what its transformed into.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 11:47 AM~13873150
> *wait till you see what its transformed into.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have all square twisted parts. 72 spoke red painted rims and new paint job. debut soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

murals new striping...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2009, 09:51 AM~13872314
> *MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC!!  :uh:
> *


X817!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2009, 03:28 PM~14219100
> *X817!!
> *


Hate


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wack


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hater


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 17 2009, 11:40 PM~14224353
> *:uh:
> *


???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

peligroso?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 01:10 AM~14225092
> *peligroso?
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 17 2009, 10:40 PM~14224353
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:06 PM~14228958
> *
> *


your momma


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I'm socios b.c. prez and i'm gay_@Jun 18 2009, 02:10 PM~14229000
> *your momma
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 02:10 PM~14229000
> *your momma
> *


dem fightin werds :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:15 PM~14229052
> *dem fightin werds :angry:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14229093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 02:18 PM~14229093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuando jalo el gatillo, i get all HYPA"! tirando las balas como rl cereal SNYPA!!!
Im gonna take out my 9 mili, and put that holow point, IN YO BELLEH! Haveing yo guts hang out lookin like SPAGETTEH! if my gun jams, imma use ma MACHETEH! cut chu into peieces like CONFETTEH!

i felt like spittin a dope as rhyma porque so del Ba Ba Ba BARIO! just thought i'll letchu know!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:41 PM~14229333
> *cuando jalo el gatillo, i get all HYPA"! tirando las balas como rl cereal SNYPA!!!
> Im gonna take out my 9 mili, and put that holow point, IN YO BELLEH! Haveing yo guts hang out lookin like SPAGETTEH! if my gun jams, imma use ma MACHETEH! cut chu into peieces like CONFETTEH!
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 02:41 PM~14229333
> *cuando jalo el gatillo, i get all HYPA"! tirando las balas como rl cereal SNYPA!!!
> Im gonna take out my 9 mili, and put that holow point, IN YO BELLEH! Haveing yo guts hang out lookin like SPAGETTEH! if my gun jams, imma use ma MACHETEH! cut chu into peieces like CONFETTEH!
> 
> ...


serio? that you?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 01:41 PM~14229333
> *cuando jalo el gatillo, i get all HYPA"! tirando las balas como rl cereal SNYPA!!!
> Im gonna take out my 9 mili, and put that holow point, IN YO BELLEH! Haveing yo guts hang out lookin like SPAGETTEH! if my gun jams, imma use ma MACHETEH! cut chu into peieces like CONFETTEH!
> 
> ...


I SAW THIS FOO IN SAN BERDO HE HAD HES ON LIL BOOTH NO ONE!! JOCKED HIS ASS HE WAS SITTING THERE WITH HIS ARMS CROSSED AND A FACE LIKE :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My name is s s s serio


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14344445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14354933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14355098
> *:0  :0 NICE
> *


TY


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14354933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Was this named after that one Michael Jackson song?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14356915
> *Was this named after that one Michael Jackson song?
> *


No it is named after the hood.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14356933
> *No it is named after the hood.
> *


The hood on your cutty?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 09:36 PM~14356953
> *The hood on your cutty?
> *


u know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

orale


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 08:36 PM~14356953
> *The hood on your cutty?
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2009, 01:14 AM~14359152
> *LOL
> *


Hater :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 12:21 AM~14359223
> *Hater :biggrin:
> *


BULLSHITER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2009, 01:23 AM~14359240
> *BULLSHITER  :biggrin:
> *


Since day one. :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 12:24 AM~14359247
> *Since day one. :roflmao:
> *


SINCE JULY OF 06 :0 

WHAT ELSE YOU DOING ON THE VIKE :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2009, 01:25 AM~14359260
> *SINCE JULY OF 06  :0
> 
> WHAT ELSE YOU DOING ON THE VIKE  :cheesy:
> *


Dunno. But on the bike. just more square twist. the more the better.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 10:33 PM~14356915
> *Was this named after that one Michael Jackson song?
> *


its the man in the mirror :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

freakin niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW-THIS IS QUALITY!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14368683
> *
> *


this is the "like a pimp" version of bikes.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14375571
> *this is the "like a pimp" version of bikes.
> *


AND "GANGSTA" TOO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14377225
> *AND "GANGSTA" TOO!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you dont even know what he is referring to you dumb fuckin retard :uh: :uh: Please jump off a bridge.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14377657
> *you dont even know what he is referring to you dumb fuckin retard  :uh:  :uh:  Please jump off a bridge.
> *


OK - SON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 3 2009, 06:36 PM~14375533
> *WOW-THIS IS QUALITY!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


DING DING DING!!! way ta go sherlock :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THIS BIKE SUCKS-THROW IT BACK IN THE TRASH!!!! :thumbsdown: :barf: :werd: :loco:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 5 2009, 08:10 AM~14384007
> *THIS BIKE SUCKS-THROW IT BACK IN THE TRASH!!!! :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :werd:  :loco:
> *


i bet this frame is worth more then ur piece of shit


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 5 2009, 02:25 PM~14385362
> *i bet this frame is worth more then ur piece of shit
> *


LOL


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14384007
> *THIS BIKE SUCKS-THROW IT BACK IN THE TRASH!!!! :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :werd:  :loco:
> *


shut the fuck up.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 5 2009, 02:25 PM~14385362
> *i bet this frame is worth more then ur piece of shit
> *


MINE IS A 1979 "MIDGET" STING RAY-YOU LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!  




> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 5 2009, 09:50 PM~14388529
> *shut the fuck up.
> *


GO FUCK ANOTHER KANGAROO!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 5 2009, 11:53 PM~14389225
> *MINE IS A 1979 "MIDGET" STING RAY-YOU LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!
> GO FUCK ANOTHER KANGAROO!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EVEN THEN YOU MANAGED TO MAKE A BAD ASS FRAME LOOK LIKE ASS. PLEASE GO CRASH YOU *WACK ASS 4 DOOR IMPALA!!!* :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PICS OF THE 4 DOOR IMPALA 

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 5 2009, 10:02 PM~14389336
> *PICS OF THE 4 DOOR IMPALA
> 
> :0
> *


you shouldn't ask, mr. I wish I was a midget from 1979 over here has the 4 door bagged'.... but not by air but by wieght :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14389243
> *EVEN THEN YOU MANAGED TO MAKE A BAD ASS FRAME LOOK LIKE ASS. PLEASE GO CRASH YOU WACK ASS 4 DOOR IMPALA!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



WAIT TILL SUNDAY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14389401
> *you shouldn't ask, mr. I wish I was a midget from 1979 over here has the 4 door bagged'.... but not by air but by wieght :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 AM~14389423
> *WAIT TILL SUNDAY
> *


hopefully then you will have proportioned accenting parts on the schwinn. Please die for me. :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 11:18 PM~14389538
> *hopefully then you will have proportioned accenting parts on the schwinn. Please die for me. :happysad:
> *


WELL SINCE U SAID PLEASE MAYBE HELL THINK ABOUT IT :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14389566
> *WELL SINCE U SAID PLEASE MAYBE HELL THINK ABOUT IT  :0
> *


I dont really want him to die that would be hypocritical of my signature VVV Maybe he gets mugged by a 14 year old boy when he leaves Wal Mart or he ask for no cheee on his burger and it has double cheese. he rents a movie and accidentally gets the wrong one.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 11:25 PM~14389605
> *I dont really want him to die that would be hypocritical of my signature VVV Maybe he gets mugged by a 14 year old boy when he leaves Wal Mart or he ask for no cheee on his burger and it has double cheese. he rents a movie and accidentally gets the wrong one.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 5 2009, 11:02 PM~14389336
> *PICS OF THE 4 DOOR IMPALA
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 12:47 AM~14389811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice parts car.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 02:53 PM~14389225
> *MINE IS A 1979 "MIDGET" STING RAY-YOU LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!
> GO FUCK ANOTHER KANGAROO!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you sir, are retarded.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14389243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT DO U DRIVE-UR UGLY BIKE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 01:00 AM~14389921
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: WHAT DO U DRIVE-UR UGLY BIKE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would take "My ugly bike" over a 4 door impala any day.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:01 AM~14389931
> *I would take "My ugly bike" over a 4 door impala any day.
> *



EASIER 2 GET IN 4 ALL THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin: 











STOP PM-ING ME!!!!!! :uh: :angry: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 01:21 AM~14390078
> *EASIER 2 GET IN 4 ALL THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you like 50? :uh: Your like John Wayne Gacy? The serial killer. Your like young men?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 5 2009, 11:21 PM~14390078
> *EASIER 2 GET IN 4 ALL THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha... I bet they just use u to buy beer for them


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:23 AM~14390088
> *Aren't you like 50? :uh:  Your like John Wayne Gacy? The serial killer. Your like young men?
> *



SHUT UP STUPID BITCH!!!! :angry: IV,E BEEN IN 14 T.V. COMMERCIALS-IM A LEGEND IN THIS TOWN!!!!!

DO YOU HAVE ANY FREINDS????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 01:33 AM~14390143
> *SHUT UP STUPID BITCH!!!! :angry: IV,E BEEN IN 14 T.V. COMMERCIALS-IM A LEGEND IN THIS TOWN!!!!!
> 
> DO YOU HAVE ANY FREINDS????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


AHAHAHAAH HE GOT BUTT HURT.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14390165
> *AHAHAHAAH HE GOT BUTT HURT.
> *


wheres the but-hurt form :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:38 AM~14390165
> *AHAHAHAAH HE GOT BUTT HURT.
> *





WHAT *** :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390143
> *SHUT UP STUPID BITCH!!!! :angry: IV,E BEEN IN 14 T.V. COMMERCIALS-IM A LEGEND IN THIS TOWN!!!!!
> 
> DO YOU HAVE ANY FREINDS????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


oh shiiit I always knew you were shamoo from sea world!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 6 2009, 07:19 AM~14390958
> *oh shiiit I always knew you were  shamoo from sea world!!! :0 :uh:
> *


OH SHIT-I ALWAYS KNEW TRASHER & JUANPOTTY WERE "L O V E R S"!!!! :barf: hno: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 12:31 PM~14392377
> *OH SHIT-I ALWAYS KNEW TRASHER & JUANPOTTY WERE "L O V E R S"!!!! :barf:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


HAHA. You and all them dudes. they bust a train are your ass with no reach around? AHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice topic


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:23 AM~14390088
> *Aren't you like 50? :uh:  Your like John Wayne Gacy? The serial killer. Your like young men?
> *


hahahahahahahahaha ahh this one right here lol theres no comeback for this lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 12:00 AM~14389921
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: WHAT DO U DRIVE-UR UGLY BIKE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL AT LEAST HIS CUTTY AINT A 4 DOOR :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 5 2009, 10:47 PM~14389811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is how a locked up lowrider looks like with a fucken elephant inside :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Jul 6 2009, 12:17 PM~14392763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK OFF YOU FUCKIN SEWER RAT ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 6 2009, 01:26 PM~14393416
> *this is how a locked up lowrider looks like with a fucken elephant inside :0
> *




I WOULD NEVER LET "JUANPOTTY" IN MY RIDE!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 04:47 PM~14394555
> *I WOULD NEVER LET "JUANPOTTY" IN MY RIDE!!!!!!! :nono:
> *


Man I know some one who needs those fender wells and quarters off that parts car. LMK when you ready to sell.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 01:21 AM~14390078
> *EASIER  FOR ME 2 GET IN ALL THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> IT AINT NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CANT HAVE NONE.
> THEY ALWAYS BUST A TRAIN ON MY ASS.
> ...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 03:52 PM~14394581
> *Man I know some one who needs those fender wells and quarters off that parts car. LMK when you ready to sell.
> *



FUCK NO :nono: THAT CAR HAS A NEW ENGINE-NOT 4 SALE!!!!IT'S FAST-JUST ASK TONY-O I GAVE HIM A RIDE!!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 03:54 PM~14394600



KEEP THAT "G A Y" SHIT 4 UR BEDROOM-WHERE IT BELONGS-NOT ON LIL ***!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Jul 6 2009, 05:11 PM~14394774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your the one posting pics of dudes that boned you.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

JUANPOTTY LIKE I SAID KEEP UR GAY LIFESYLE OFF LIL-GO FUCK BASHER UR LIL BOYFREIND-U NO PUSSY GETTING FISH!!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 05:27 PM~14394925
> *LIKE I SAID KEEP UR GAY LIFESYLE OFF LIL-GO FUCK BASHER UR LIL BOYFREIND-U NO PUSSY GETTING FISH!!!! :uh:
> *


I need you to feel this out you always dick taking fish.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 03:31 PM~14394961
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 6 2009, 04:09 PM~14394746
> *FUCK NO :nono:  THAT CAR HAS A NEW ENGINE-NOT 4 SALE!!!!IT'S FAST-JUST ASK TONY-O I GAVE HIM A RIDE!!!!!
> *


IT MIGHT BE FAST BUT.....ITS STILL A 4 DOOR :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 10:43 PM~14477502
> *:biggrin:
> *



SO NO MORE BEEF WITH SKINNIS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 11:47 PM~14477560
> *SO NO MORE BEEF WITH SKINNIS  :0
> *


Skinni was banned last week. Im sure when he comes back he will continue to talk shit. fuck that fool for life. but meh this topic is about my bike and not that punk.

Dangerous Red Rags and Body Bags LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

what you planning on doing next? custom parts? another show bike? or you gonna keep it simple?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 15 2009, 09:35 AM~14480169
> *what you planning on doing next? custom parts? another show bike? or you gonna keep it simple?
> *


square twist china parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14482926
> *square twist china parts
> *


awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2009, 02:43 PM~14483013
> *awesome
> *


maybe down the road Ill change it up and add some custom parts but for now this is as far as it will go. besides the custom wheels I got.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 10:58 PM~14483762
> *maybe down the road Ill change it up and add some custom parts but for now this is as far as it will go. besides the custom wheels I got.
> *




you know the layitlow rule: pics or didn't happen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 15 2009, 04:14 PM~14483969
> *you know the layitlow rule: pics or didn't happen
> *


ha ha chrome rims with red spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14613730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Wow, so GGGGGGGGGG'd up  :worship: 

:thumbsup: sick murals :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 07:41 AM~14613730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Te Dejas Caer homie con esos murals


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT. Will be in my hand monday!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT'S BAD ASS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 14 2009, 01:18 AM~15072982
> *THAT'S BAD ASS BRO :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAN I CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THIS COMPLETE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 15 2009, 07:44 AM~15085483
> *MAN I CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THIS COMPLETE
> *


should be by next week.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad ass frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whatchu think jack? ready to cruise trinity?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

>


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

That pin striping has a red bandanna look to it. Is that the look you were going for? Did you put those murals on to cover up the original ones because you didn't like em or something?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 15 2009, 10:24 PM~15093261
> *That pin striping has a red bandanna look to it. Is that the look you were going for? Did you put those murals on to cover up the original ones because you didn't like em or something?
> *


I told Sam to freestyle on the pin striping and I went with the Hear No Evil See No Evil Speak No Evil theme because of the name. Dangerous.


----------

